# Surge notification for long trip?



## Swanwa (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi peeps

Hope you guys all going well. The other night I was around city and got two pings with notification long trip(over 35 mins something). At the time it was 2.0 surging around city and I didn't see any surge with the long trip request which I thought should have, but anyway I didn't accept the request. I am wondering if I missed something? Did you guys ever recieve long trips request with surge notification? When it's surging, will you guys accept long trip without surge? Cheers


----------

